# Clausing mk3a pictures



## Barncat (May 15, 2018)

Hi all, new person here. I just purchased a clausing mk3a lathe. It is missing the thread chart above the quick change gear box. Can anyone send me a good picture so I can print it and tape it to my lathe?Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## francist (May 16, 2018)

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/feeds-speeds-chart-for-clausing-mk3a.69822/unread


----------



## BROCKWOOD (May 16, 2018)

Welcome & pics please. I don't see people asking for pics much here - but I'm from a different discipline. Might be fun if you try! I'll go 1st......


----------



## Barncat (May 16, 2018)

Ha! Guess I should have been more specific. Looking for a good picture of the threading chart. If I am doing this right here are some pictures of the lathe loaded in my car after I bought it.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (May 16, 2018)

Thanks, I know what you are looking for. I hope your pics will motivate someone with the right picture to respond.


----------



## 34_40 (May 16, 2018)

Woo Hoo! Tight fit in the car!  Hope those pics helped and I did reach out to see if a plate can be made for you.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Barncat (May 16, 2018)

Big thanks to 34_40 for all the help and  sending me the pics of the chart. My wife says she will make a spreadsheet for me to laminate. I will post it here for others when it is done.


----------



## wa5cab (May 19, 2018)

What are the original height & width dimensions of the plate?


----------



## 34_40 (May 20, 2018)

I can try and get those measures later today.


----------



## Barncat (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Barncat (May 20, 2018)

Here is the chart. If I am doing this correctly it is attached as a PDF.


----------



## wa5cab (May 20, 2018)

Looks OK except for one typo (Gross instead of Cross) and the note says that the cross feeds are 3/10 of what the longitudinal feeds are.  Whereas the one uploaded last week said 3 times.  I don't know which is correct but it can't be both.


----------



## seagiant (May 21, 2018)

Hi,
        Glad you got thee chart!

Here is my 1945 model, the clutch brake does not work but I use my hand on te chuck.

Does nice work!


----------



## Barncat (May 21, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> Looks OK except for one typo (Gross instead of Cross) and the note says that the cross feeds are 3/10 of what the longitudinal feeds are.  Whereas the one uploaded last week said 3 times.  I don't know which is correct but it can't be both.


The 3/10 is correct. Here is the good picture that 34_40 sent me. The gross vs cross typo I can change later and repost. It just really looked like a 'G', even though that didn't make sense. Being a newbie I figured there was some more terminology I needed to learn and just typed it like I saw it. Thanks for giving it a look over.


----------



## 34_40 (May 21, 2018)

Barncat, I was in touch with the man who had the other plates made.
He was going to reach out to the folks that actually did the work, they haven't talked in "awhile"..  so we might have made some progress, we'll see where it goes.  More later - I hope!

And I see I forgot to grab the measures too!  Darn!


----------



## Barncat (May 21, 2018)

34_40 said:


> Barncat, I was in touch with the man who had the other plates made.
> He was going to reach out to the folks that actually did the work, they haven't talked in "awhile"..  so we might have made some progress, we'll see where it goes.  More later - I hope!
> 
> And I see I forgot to grab the measures too!  Darn!


Thanks for reaching out!


----------



## Barncat (May 22, 2018)

Here is the revised PDF with gross changed to cross.


----------



## 34_40 (May 22, 2018)

Barncat. I just now sent an e-mail to the fabricator of the data plate!  So, stay tuned..

I know it was mentioned as to cost, I just asked the question myself.  SO let me know what you'd think is a reasonable dollar value. You can do it here or if more comfortable, in a PM "conversation" I believe it's called here.  You could even e-mail me direct mfmike1 at comcast dot net


----------



## Barncat (May 22, 2018)

I really don't know what I think a reasonable price would be. I guess it depends if making these is something that is easily automated or time consuming and done by hand. I know if the price gets up towards what some tooling costs, I would rather buy tooling with my money, as I have a limited hobby budget. It will be more useful long term. I am sure this didn't help answer your question at all, so sorry about that.


----------



## 34_40 (May 23, 2018)

Nope, don't apologize, it's a question we need to answer. I have been in contact and there are quite a few choices.  I'd like to do this in an e-mail as some of this is better handled one on one.  Please e-mail me at mfmike1@comcast.net


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (May 23, 2018)

Incase anyone still needs a decent picture of the thread chart plate....Sorry I didnt respond sooner however I was not aware of this thread but I Hope it helps!


----------



## Cheeseking (May 24, 2018)

I can easily cut this out of ss and laser mark the chart. What is the height and width of the plate?
Am I reading correct its 2-1/4 x 5-1/4?


----------



## wa5cab (May 25, 2018)

You need the mounting hole pattern dimensions, not the plate dimensions.  If the plate is slightly curved in the vertical direction, measure the vertical distance around the curve with a flexible scale, not with a caliper.  Ideally, the measurement should be made between the holes in the headstock with the plate removed.


----------



## Barncat (Jul 30, 2018)

I have mostly finished with my lathe cleaning and painting. Big thanks to Mike for doing the work and getting a feed chart to me. This was not a restoration project, but it did upset me a little when the paint all dried and I realized that the brush on was a slightly different color than the rattle can color. It is Ford tractor gray, since I had a lot of that on hand. I still need to figure out what kind of oil for the gear oil ports and to fill the apron with.


----------



## 34_40 (Jul 30, 2018)

Woo Hoo That's sweet!  And it's got the clutch setup too.

The dataplate looks right to home also.  I'm glad it all worked out and we each have a plate as backup.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 1, 2018)

34_40 said:


> Woo Hoo That's sweet!  And it's got the clutch setup too.
> 
> The dataplate looks right to home also.  I'm glad it all worked out and we each have a plate as backup.


Hey Mike, sounds like you were able to make that happen then? If yes thats great.


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 3, 2018)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Hey Mike, sounds like you were able to make that happen then? If yes thats great.



Yes, We were able to pull it off. And thanks for your assistance also!!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 4, 2018)

34_40 said:


> Yes, We were able to pull it off. And thanks for your assistance also!!


No Problem,  Glad I was Able to help.


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 5, 2018)

Barncat said:


> I still need to figure out what kind of oil for the gear oil ports and to fill the apron with.



I think I have a copy of the manual, I'll see if it specs the oils.  There may be that manual here in the downloads section also.


----------



## vocatexas (Aug 5, 2018)

I _think_ there is a copy of the manual for that lathe at Vintage Machinery. I looked at a Clausing lathe manual there last night.


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 5, 2018)

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/clausing-lathe-12-4800-series-pdf.2785/

This is from the downloads here!   it's from a 4800 clausing/atlas, a newer version of our lathes.


----------



## Barncat (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks! I downloaded that manual, and I found one for the 100 series. In terms of oiling, they are pretty similar. Here is what the 100 series says about oiling:


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 6, 2018)

There are two manuals in Downloads, one where someone had hand written "100-3" and "S/N's between 4637 and 9999" and another on the 4800, which started off I think as a re-numbered 100 MK3a after Atlas bought Clausing.  I haven;t had the time to clean up either scan, so they are probably the same as on Vintage Machinery.

The older one says SAE 10 or 20 and the newer one says SAE 20.

However, access to Downloads requires Gold donor status or above.


----------

